# Your most overused/favourite makeup technique or trick?



## Kat (Mar 8, 2006)

Mine is lining my bottom lashline with eyeshadow....in the same/toning colour (mainly daytime) or a contrasting colour (always gets comments at night time) to the lid, depending on my mood.  I love doing it so much that the few eyeliners I do own are sadly disused  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's your most overused/favourite technique?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2006)

Fake lashes.. addicting sadly!


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm frightened to start with fake lashes...I've seen the results and I'd be instantly addicted!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 9, 2006)

Fix+... I must spray it on me at least 5 times thoughout the course of a normal make-up application, and a bunch of times during the day. Oh, and I am thinking of putting it in my carryon for when I fly to San Juan in a little over a week. I hate how dry my skin gets on planes...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dragging my e/s out towards my brows... I started it a while ago and it looked awesome, so I've kinda kept going with it...


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Fix+... I must spray it on me at least 5 times thoughout the course of a normal make-up application, and a bunch of times during the day. Oh, and I am thinking of putting it in my carryon for when I fly to San Juan in a little over a week. I hate how dry my skin gets on planes..._

 
I must try this stuff!!  Strangely enough I was just watching Oprah (ok, so i'm home sick from work today and I love daytime teevee!) and they were talking about the importance of something to set your makeup.  I'm dying to try some.


----------



## asraicat (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_I must try this stuff!!   they were talking about the importance of something to set your makeup.  I'm dying to try some._

 
Fix+ doesn't actually 'set' makeup...what it does it takes powdery finishes & makes them less obviously so


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am in love with this technique:
I use a darker crease color and put it on w/ the 219 pencil brush and then I go over it in a similar, slightly lighter color w/ the 224 and blend. It makes perfect crease colors every time!


----------



## lara (Mar 9, 2006)

Individual lashes. I use them all the time on clients, and they subtly lift a face from 'lovely' to 'wow!' without being over the top.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 9, 2006)

not my personal trick but a bunch of my friends always to this to turn themselfs into girls...hehe

to hide their "umi's" (beard) or (5 o'clock shaddow) they blast wet and wild bright red lip stick which is only like 99 cents all over there chins and jaw line.Then take full coverage foundation with a spounge and buff it out.Then contour with highlighting powder the jaw line and chin.Then brush off with loose powder.

AND YOUR A WOMAN!!!!

I personally dont do drag but I know a bunch of guys that do and they got some tricks.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 9, 2006)

i am going to say lining my lower lashline with shadow...it is just such an easy thing to do to add a pop to the look


----------



## Lipstick (Mar 9, 2006)

Using my StudioFix with a wet Sea sponge.

Takes a minute. Much better coverage. No powder feeling. Stay much longer.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 9, 2006)

I like layering on cheek colors.. usually i use milanis luminous blush with petticoat msf and pink opal pigment. it's not too shimmery or anything, but gives a nice color contrast. I also like using multiple mascaras. and green concealer on my lips to tone down my natural color.


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine is also lining my lower lash line/inner rim with eyeshadow.  I only do it when going out, but I love it!!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 9, 2006)

using e/s on my lower lashline and using way too much fix +


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

i didnt know lining ur lower lid with shadow was a "trick"... i do it all the time... i guess that's mine... haha... and 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_not my personal trick but a bunch of my friends always to this to turn themselfs into girls...hehe

to hide their "umi's" (beard) or (5 o'clock shaddow) they blast wet and wild bright red lip stick which is only like 99 cents all over there chins and jaw line.Then take full coverage foundation with a spounge and buff it out.Then contour with highlighting powder the jaw line and chin.Then brush off with loose powder.

AND YOUR A WOMAN!!!!

I personally dont do drag but I know a bunch of guys that do and they got some tricks._

 
WOW!!!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Mar 9, 2006)

I always layer my blush. I use the darker colour for the hollows of my cheeks and the lighter one/ or a MSF on the cheekbones. Makes it look so much more 3 dimensional instead of just 1 plain colour on the cheeks. 

I also dab on a touch of vanilla pigment on the middle of my lips after adding lipstick to make my lips look fuller and it looks better!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

I picked this up from one of the threads here, but I'm a big fan of layering e/s over Smolder e/k... especially the duochromes like Stars 'n Rockets!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 9, 2006)

i agree, i love how it looks  like a luminous neon.
 when you say lining your lower lid, do you just mean outward? I have done that when line seems like to much for the look and i agree it hold the eye together. but i have been loving seeing people pack the color onto the waterline and pull down then hit the lower lid with a middle tone of the same color. what a POP! shame it doesn't last on me. nor does fliudline as a wtareliner. hmmm maybe they should come out with a clear powerpoint that you could put shadow on to make it last on the waterline. b/c before powerpoint, i was just a raccoon!

love layeing blushes and highlighters.

my best trick is to apply dark shadows with a spongtip applicator-oh the horror
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to prevent fallout. Then I blend with my brushes and I waste a LOT less.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 9, 2006)

Giving your outer lashes more attention when applying mascara, makes a hige difference to me. And applying Hover Lipliner over or under any lipgloss/lipstick colour so that the colour works for me -  this honestly means i can wear nearly any lip shade (unless it's insanely dark which i wouldn't buy in the first place) now as i can never usually find one that suits me.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 9, 2006)

I tend to use the same shape for eyeshadow.
- one color on the lid
- slightly darker shade in crease area (I have hooded lids...but where the crease would be. Make sense?)
- darkest shade on outer corner/v
- highlight
- sometimes the darkest shade or a contrasting shade on the lower lashline

I also do subtle contouring with the more neutral/brown MSFs like Naked You and So Ceylon.

I apply Smashbox Brow Tech wax before brow color for more defined brows.


----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2006)

I also stick to the same technique with my e/s, especially during the week before work (i get more creative on the weekends or when I go out at night).

Darker colour on the lid, lighter colour of the same family in the crease and blended up a little just into my under brow highlight...and then of course either the darker lid colour to line or a totally contrasting colour (today I did woodwinked on lid, all that glitters in crease, shroom to highlight and zonk bleu to line).  

And sushi_flower - you are so right about the outer lashes and giving them more attention with mascara.  

Thanks girls - i have a few new tips to try out now, especially about cheek colour!


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Giving your outer lashes more attention when applying mascara, makes a hige difference to me._

 
SO TRUE!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

Two tricks - lining the lower waterline with Fascinating Kohl to make the eyes really open up and mixing Iridescent Powder with whatever foundation I happen to be using which gives the skin a "depth".


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 17, 2006)

Using a contrasting colour on my inner lid/inner corner.  It makes my eyes appear less far apart.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 17, 2006)

only lining my lower lid half way to the centre of the pupil- it makes my eyes appear larger.

applying mascara to the outer lashes first and rolling the wand as close to the roots as i can and then pulling it out to the ends- plumps and lifts my lashes, opens up my eyes.

applying a darker blush under my cheekbone and a lighter one on my cheekbone- simple highlight and contour.

the old lipstick blot.


----------



## divaster (Jul 17, 2006)

My most over-used and basically my only used e/l technique is the black eyeliner on the top lid only, and heavy black mascara on the top lashes only. I can't stop doing it. Anytime I line my lower lashes it closes up my eye. Anything on my waterline has never worked for me. So, now, 99 days out of 100, no matter what e/s I'm wearing, I have a semi-thick/smudged line of black Stila Smudge Pot on my upper lid, extending just a bit past the outer corner, turning up a bit. I just say it's my "thing".


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2006)

curling my outer lashes twice and all of my lashes once.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 17, 2006)

I always highlight my brow bone and inner corners of my eyes...especially with smokey looks.


----------



## Oonie (Jul 17, 2006)

I always bend the mascara brush so that it curves slightly. Makes applying mascara to the entire lash area pretty easy.


----------



## productjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

I try to use my brushes in inconventional ways... like my 217 brush used for a concealer brush. It just makes everything so much more airbrushed and not so harsh.


----------



## liltweekstar (Jul 18, 2006)

i always put white eyeshadow on the inner corners of my eyes to make them pop


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 20, 2006)

I've totally overused this look, but it's my super easy smoky eye look - 
one color on the lid (any color), print e/s in the crease and outer v and smudged into upper and lower lashline with my 219 brush and seedy pearl as a highlight on browbone and inner corners. It's super easy and works every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually wear this with my Tarte Park Avenue Princess bronzer and Tarte's Charm powder blush and seedy pearl e/s brushed over that as a highlight. Lips are Politely Pink with Oyster Girl l/g over that. I've been wearing that a lot lately


----------



## Klava (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

  I try to use my brushes in inconventional ways... like my 217 brush used for a concealer brush. It just makes everything so much more airbrushed and not so harsh.  
 
Oh, I agree, I just tried it today and what a difference compared to 194!


----------



## kalice (Mar 28, 2007)

no matter what eye shadow I wear, I always use a light shimmery colour on the lower inner corners of my eye (stopping about halfway). It brightens up my eye completely


----------



## User67 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think someone else mentioned this as well. I do my lid color, crease color (usually a frost or velvet finish) blend it well & do my highlight color. Then I go back with the 219 or the top of the 213 I define the crease with a darker matte color that's in the same color family. It's really adds dimension & plus I get bored doing the whole crease & outer V thing sometimes.


----------



## user79 (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 

 
_Fix+... I must spray it on me at least 5 times thoughout the course of a normal make-up application, and a bunch of times during the day. Oh, and I am thinking of putting it in my carryon for when I fly to San Juan in a little over a week. I hate how dry my skin gets on planes..._

 
You might want to check up on the new security regulations for your flight, in most airports it's not allowed to have carry-on liquid products anymore since that foiled bombing attempt a while back. If you do have liquids in your carry-on, and it's not allowed, you'll be forced to leave it behind without a chance to reclaim it. Just a heads up.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 29, 2007)

Have to agree with the layering blushes one - single coloured blushes are so flat! It's better to have 3 colours going on, all blended together for that beautiful 3D look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, to make it last all day... Fix+ is your friend!

Probably old news, but I like to touch a little pigment into the centre of my lips for a nice pouty lip of course!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't really have any tricks but my fav. technique although I guess it's not really a 'technique'...is applying eyeliner!It was probably the first make-up product I ever owned and I just can't live without my little pencils or fluidline(I only have one,Blacktrack!).I always used to wear only black eyeliner but I recently discovered blues and browns..MAC has such a great variety of eyeliners..luv it!I always apply it to the outer third of my top lash line with a little 'flick' and to the bottom waterline.


----------



## miztgral (Mar 29, 2007)

I love using my finger (not brush) to just dab some white eyeshadow and do a line down the bridge of my nose to make it look sharper (but not too much as to see a white stripe! haha)


----------



## user79 (Mar 29, 2007)

I sometimes use scotch tape to tape off the area outside the outer eye where I don't want to get any eyeshadow on it to make a pointy cat eye look.

I also use while kohl liner on my waterline to make my eyes pop.

Putting a highlighter such as MSF or irridescent powder just above my eyebrows and on the bridge of my nose to add depth and highlights to the face.

Use concealor on my lips to "white out" pigmented lips for doing a nude liplook. I put lipglass or lipstick overtop though.

Dusting translucent powder underneath the eyes to catch eyeshadow fall out. At the end of the application, I sweep away the powder with big fluff brush and it sweeps away the fall out as well without leaving streaks.


----------



## geeko (Mar 29, 2007)

Using lightscapade to highlight my t-zone and undereye area.

and i always use at least 2 blushers...one as the base color...the other (usually a beauty powder or msf with shimmers) to top it off so that it looks more glowy

oh and i only line half of my lower lash line as lining the entire eye will make my eyes look smaller.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

I blend liquid/cream foundations with a 187 or regular blush brush...


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

Had to add-

I am really into winging out my eyeshadow lately. I always use eyeshadow to line and I started just bringing it a little up and further than usual. It really opens my eyes and makes them more awake. (6 hours does not constitute beauty sleep unfortunately!)


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_not my personal trick but a bunch of my friends always to this to turn themselfs into girls...hehe

to hide their "umi's" (beard) or (5 o'clock shaddow) they blast wet and wild bright red lip stick which is only like 99 cents all over there chins and jaw line.Then take full coverage foundation with a spounge and buff it out.Then contour with highlighting powder the jaw line and chin.Then brush off with loose powder.

AND YOUR A WOMAN!!!!

I personally dont do drag but I know a bunch of guys that do and they got some tricks._

 
Why would having a slightly red face hide stubble? :S


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 

 
_I am in love with this technique:
I use a darker crease color and put it on w/ the 219 pencil brush and then I go over it in a similar, slightly lighter color w/ the 224 and blend. It makes perfect crease colors every time!_

 
I do this too!!  Knight Devine and Carbon, Blue pigment and Contrast, Fuchsia pigment and Beauty Marked, etc.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 2, 2007)

ditto on the fix+. i use it religiously.

also recently at MAC the lazy MA kept giving me the wrong shade (nc45, i needed nc50) in the  moisturecover concealer. but when i applied it at home it was just too ashy looking on my skin. But over the weekend i find that when i apply a little with the wand to my eye and then use a sponge applicator to smudge it in, it gives a nice base and holds my eyeshadows very well.

also i bend all my mascara wands (except for my diorshow). they really make my lashes look amazing.


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 2, 2007)

I do a lot of the things you lovely Specktrites have already listed

- 2 shades of blush to contour face
- loose powder under eyes
- shimmer on inner corner of eye to widen eyes and make 'em pop
- mascara concentrated on outer corners and top lashes only to widen eyes

other tips:

- to make lips look fuller, apply a clear, supersparkly gloss in the middle bottom lip only on top of well blotted lipstick. 

- This is probably quite a naughty tip, I'm sure it's not good for your skin but I sometimes use a spritz of unscented hairspray, sprayed from about a foot away from myself with eyes closed, as a fixative for my makeup. I only do this for "big" nights out where I'm wearing really bold makeup that I don't want to budge, and it seems to work really well....


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't like put white liner on my bottom waterline because I like to put a color kohl there but I will instead apply the white liner to my UPPER waterline to pop the eyes out.


----------



## valley (Apr 15, 2007)

Pushing liquid eyeliner into my lash line.  I used to do the obvious 60's type thick black line when I 'started out' but I really like the subtle emphasis I can get from this technique.  It was a happy day when I realized my only options were NOT tightlining or 'the black swoosh'.


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 16, 2007)

i didn't think i had any tricks until i read this thread and it reminded me of some things i do!

highlighters:
-use matte white/light shadow as highlighter on brows, inner corners, and above outter 1/3 of eyebrows(yup, ABOVE your brows) for mostly neutral looks - it opens up your eyes naturally, as shimmery highlighters are often really distracting and unnatural looking
-no matter what colour family i am using, i always use gesso/brule/nylon/pollen/magic dust etc. as a neutral off-white highlighter right under the brow, b/c a different colour shimmer (like pink opal) look unnatural to me, and then there is a harsh division between the skin under your brow (pink opal colour) and the rest of your face. if i do want to use those colours to highlight, i put it on mid brow, and graduate it up to the neutral colour, if that makes sense!

mascara:
curl lashes carefully, apply mascara, and hold either wand, makeup brush, or fingers horizontally under lashes pushing up the base of the mascara til it dries. my lashes stay realllly curled that way!

liner: 
i always smudge a dark brown or black shadow into my lashline b/c i can never get my liquid/khol/fluidline in between my lashes and it makes my lashes look thicker and you dont get that icky flesh between the lashes thing going on.

lipstick:
-use concealer all around edges of mouth, blended onto the lip a bit
-use Urban Decay Primer Potion over the concealer - it is PERFECT!
-use a lip brush to apply colour, and i almost never use a lip pencil.
 my lip colour never feathers and always looks amazing for a lonnnng time this way, and reapplication is a breeze cause the colour stays put!


----------



## iamlelilien (Apr 17, 2007)

Lining my upper waterline. I used to see people do that in tutorials and think "What's the point of that? The upper waterline doesn't even show" but then I tried it and it makes everything look 10 times better.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

my most overused 'tricks' would be:
-adding shimmer to the OUTER corner of the eye, in addition to or instead of the inner corner.

-using a highlighting/luminizing powder to 'clean up' and 'straighten out' the edges of winged shadow on the outer corner

-when wanting a heavy liner look, always TIGHTLINE!!! It's pretty much vital IMHO when doing a smokey eye.

-using a velour powder puff on my ring finger, velour facing out, as a sort of pad and barrier for my hand to rest on my face. That way, instead of resting your 'non brush' fingers on the skin, it's just the puff. It really helps prevent your face makeup from smudging, esp. if you work a lot on other people.

-as mentioned, layering blushes. A fun thing is also layering bronzers. I like to use light pigmented/transluscent bronzers first, then keep layering/contouring with darker colors, then if needed, adding a shimmery bronzer on areas to highlight. sounds like a lot but of course you do it with a light hand and buff buff buff!

-paying attention to undertones. Saves SO much time if you wonder why you look sallow or tired, when you're wearing a really warm cheek with a cool lip. Unless, it's intentional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-putting a crease color slightly above the actual fold/crease. I guess, kinda like creating a new crease... I notice this is done a lot on TV. It's hard for me to explain, but I've seen Carmindy do it a lot, Stacey London likes to do it (actually I bet she has Carmindy do it lol), and Tyra Banks.

-For mineral makeup, I prefer bronzer FIRST, then mineral makeup, buff buff buff, then more bronzer touch ups if needed

-the brighter the blush, the softer the brush is a general rule of mine. That way, it picks up less color and really softens the application, as well as help in creating a more airbrushed look

-Purposely loading up my lip brush (one with a cap) with product before leaving the house. An easy way for touchups.

-saving mascara wands from old tubes. Often times I find I hate most mascaras because the brushes suck, not the formulas. So if that happens, I'll pick a diff one from my mascara brush collection. Keep them clean and take care of them, they should last you and really come in handy. 

-applying bronzer as the first face color after the base is done. Helps keep everything in balance

-using two curlers. A reg one first, then a smaller one like Sephoras or japonesqe for the outer corners. 

-using an eyeliner brush that resembles more of a lip brush for blending pencil liner. It's the ONLY brush I'll use for blending pencils.

-blotting the face before using powder. I use less powder that way, and less powder is always a good thing IMO. My fav is tissue paper, or rolling papers. A side plus is often you'll find after blotting you may not even need powder at all. Also helps makeup last longer.

-adding some foundation (just a teensy bit) to concealer and mix before using. Gives a great consistency and perfect color. this is great if you sometimes OD on concealer.

whew! hahaha. hth


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 11, 2007)

white liner on my water line... makes my eyes look bigger!


----------



## Matrix_doll (Jul 18, 2007)

I love love love using Mac's brow set in Show off to define my eyebrows and following up with Rich ground fluidline on top I get tons of girl your brows are fierce comments.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 4, 2007)

I only line half of my bottom lashline to make my eyes look bigger 
and since my eyebrows are really sparse i fill them in with Anastacia's brunette eyebrow powder using a stencil and then i take a little piece of tissue and pass that over the eyebrows lightly. That makes it look less harsh and more natural. 

I always bring my eyeliner a bit outside the lashline for that cat eye look.

And for foundation first i wet a sponge wedge and that gives it a more flawless look.

Thats all I can think of for now


----------



## noangel (Sep 4, 2007)

i do a brownish contour on the cheeks followed by blusher


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

So you don't get lipstick on your teeth, make kissy lips around your finger in your mouth and then pull your finger out. Off comes lipstick that may end up elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pucker up buttercup!

Also, I like to put a tad of Melon piggie on top of lipgloss. 

Vasaline makes a good eye shadow base when applied sparsely and evenly. 

Charcoal Brown Eyeshadow for my eyebrows

Shroom as my highlight and to soften dark colors in my crease (for work friendly looks)


----------



## Azuresyren (Sep 6, 2007)

Applying a white highlighting shimmer on the inner corners of my eyes and cupid bow to give things an ethereal kind of lift. I do it almost with every look.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liltweekstar* 

 
_i always put white eyeshadow on the inner corners of my eyes to make them pop_

 
I knew someone else had to do this, except with me i use white eyeliner.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 8, 2007)

highlighting my tear ducts to make me look more awake


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Two tricks - lining the lower waterline with Fascinating Kohl to make the eyes really open up_

 

I DO THAT TOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its staying power isn't big. Do you set it with a white or highlighting e/s color to make it stay? Or do you have another trick to make it stay? Too bad Fascinating doesn't come in technakohl.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v278367by...43B  0843231A2


I found this video......I have seen Ms. Nicks put on her makeup (late 1970's) and was greatful for this clip. I have always loved the way she does her eyes,and I emulated that a long time ago........So here is my favorite trick,done by Stevie,as her own tutorial.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 21, 2007)

I always, always spread a thin layer of foundation on my lips cover the natural pigment in my lips


----------



## beth_w (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Lining my upper waterline. I used to see people do that in tutorials and think "What's the point of that? The upper waterline doesn't even show" but then I tried it and it makes everything look 10 times better._

 
The exact same thing. I do it every single day!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 21, 2010)

hmm let's see. some MUSTS:

*green concealer to counteract my red spots on my face

*sonia kashuk brow wax followed up by a dark brown shadow=perfect brows every time.

*TIGHTLINE. i can't even tell you how awful liner looks in photos of girls who are "makeup artists" where their liner if either far from the actual waterline or their smokey eye has skin peeking through because they didn't tightline. i can honestly say it's one of the number 1 mistakes that "professionals" make.

*lashes. always.

*my signature is really intense cat eye. not like, kind of winged cat eye. i'm talking massive amounts of liner. my friends joke that i look asian sometimes... i always say thank you.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine is highlighting the top of my cheekbone with Pink Opal or a cream product such as Pearl CCB!!

I know once my hair is darker, I'm going to fill in my brows dark but with the tail being a deeper-coordinating color to what ever make-up I have on.  Say.. Pink lips?  Dark pink brow tail.  Green shadow?  Forest/Olive green brow tail.  I saw a MUA do it ages ago, and have yet to see it since, and I LOVE IT!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 22, 2010)

Tight lining my upper lashline. It really helps when you have hooded lids to take down some of the droopy that regular lining does.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 8, 2010)

When I tried out a dark smoky eye, I put a small dot of white shimmer on my bottom lashline, right in the center. I had a small sample of a Sephora eyeshadow called Aspen Summit (I probably got it by accumulating those points, I don't really remember!) and it worked so well. 

I tried it again later using MAC Shroom (the lightest MAC shadow I have), and it barely showed up! Those colors aren't dupes - but it was similar enough that I wanted to try it out and I was convinced Shroom would look better. I had this idea fixed into my head that MAC shadows are better than Sephora shadows - and I still think that's true in general - but in this one situation, the Sephora one wins!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 9, 2010)

The EASIEST way to get glitter off your face!! Grab a piece of scotch/magic tape, tape it to the back of your hand. Then put the tape over the sparklies, and it will take it away


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 10, 2010)

- Use a cream blush over liquid foundation, followed by a powder blush for cheeks which will stay bright and fresh all day.

- Use a waterproof liquid eyeshadow/ eyeliner as your eyeshadow base and your eyeshadow will be budge proof, heat proof and party proof! Love this for nights out and concerts.

- Lipsticks can be used for cream blush, too! Just smudge a bit from the tube onto the back of your hand, warm it up with your finger tips and apply to the apples of your cheeks. THE easiest way to tone in your blush with your lips.

- Sweep a bit of your cheek highlight onto your brow bone, great to liven up your eyes in a neutral look.

- Always, always, ALWAYS shape your eyebrows - don't let them be unruly! Also fill them in if they're a bit bare. I can't stress how much more professional  and polished your make-up will look!

They're my top tips, I used them aaaall the time


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 12, 2010)

Lining the water line with gel liner.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_hmm let's see. some MUSTS:

*green concealer to counteract my red spots on my face

*sonia kashuk brow wax followed up by a dark brown shadow=perfect brows every time.

**TIGHTLINE. *i can't even tell you how awful liner looks in photos of girls who are "makeup artists" where their liner if either far from the actual waterline or their smokey eye has skin peeking through because they didn't tightline. i can honestly say it's one of the number 1 mistakes that "professionals" make.

*lashes. always.

*my signature is really intense cat eye. not like, kind of winged cat eye. i'm talking massive amounts of liner. my friends joke that i look asian sometimes... i always say thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What's that?  I've never heard of it.

Thanks!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_i didn't think i had any tricks until i read this thread and it reminded me of some things i do!

highlighters:
-use matte white/light shadow as highlighter on brows, inner corners, and above outter 1/3 of eyebrows(yup, ABOVE your brows) for mostly neutral looks - it opens up your eyes naturally, as shimmery highlighters are often really distracting and unnatural looking
-no matter what colour family i am using, i always use gesso/brule/nylon/pollen/magic dust etc. as a neutral off-white highlighter right under the brow, b/c a different colour shimmer (like pink opal) look unnatural to me, and then there is a harsh division between the skin under your brow (pink opal colour) and the rest of your face. if i do want to use those colours to highlight, i put it on mid brow, and graduate it up to the neutral colour, if that makes sense!_

 
This is what I do everyday after defining my brows. Brule is my most used e/s.


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_What's that? I've never heard of it.

Thanks!_

 
It's when you line your upper water lashline.


----------



## kenmei (Sep 20, 2010)

My most overused "trick" is red lipstick. Honestly. On a lazy day, or on one where I might have say, 10 minutes to do my makeup... I put on some red lipstick (takes 5 minutes to do it carefully), tinted moisturizer, and mascara. That's it. A pull together, classic look in 10 minutes. Best trick ever.


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 20, 2010)

i have a few.

black mascara on the top lashes, brown mascara on the bottom lashes. usually i'll use zoom lash mascara in zoomblack on my top lashes, and dazzle lash mascara in star brunette on my bottom lashes. i also always use prep + prime lash. 

my favorite makeup technique is mixing a little pigment (generally either vanilla or naked, depending on the look i want) into my foundation to give my skin a glow, and then using a mixture of strobe cream and vanilla pigment on the top of my cheekbones to further illuminate my face. usually i also put some vanilla on the inner corners of my eyes to open them some. do that, with a little bronzer on the cheeks and eyelids, a nice groomed brow, defined lashes, moist lips, and you look wide awake. 

as far as my most overused makeup trick, it's definitely putting a light shimmery color (shroom, crystal avalanche, naked lunch, etc) on my inner corner. i do this almost every time i do makeup, unless it's more dramatic. i also always end up using wedge eyeshadow somewhere in or around my crease. also, tinted lip conditioners. i love them. petting pink makes your lips look SO healthy and full. it's rare to see me without some strobe cream on my face, NW20 moisturecover concealer under my eyes, my eyebrows filled in with strut brow pencil, and petting pink on my lips.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 21, 2010)

- using a warm red-toned liner on the lower lash line, e.g. raven or teddy for that doe-eyed look

-cream blusher applied under foundation for a more glowy look


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine is using a bit of shadow primer on my lid and lightly along my lower lashline, then lining with a 266 and shadow! I get the most pigmented, beautiful looking liner ever that way, and it stays put.

I also love mixing concealer with gloss and lipsticks to create nude lips. 

My other fav is applying concealer after foundation. That way u only apply exactly what u need, ur foundation may cover better then u think. Waiting helps take away that cakey look also, esp underneath the eyes.


----------

